

Australian government delays Internet filter for a year - angrytapir
http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/352638/internet_filter_delayed_year_updated_/

======
pmccool
Here's hoping this is Conroy trying to let this scheme fade away without the
need for a humiliating backdown.

Can it be coincidence that this means nothing will happen until after the next
election? I think not. I also think that it will only come up after the
election if they still want Fielding onside.

